# I think we may have a new "Worst Cut" champion!



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Cage Rage 24 spoiler. Don't open if you haven't seen it yet and are planning to. Anyway Here it is. Gruesome.:eek03:

Looks like someone chopped him with an axe.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

hm, thats number 2! Eastmans is still worse.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

wow thats a really nasty one


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

GMW said:


> hm, thats number 2! Eastmans is still worse.


I dunno. They're really close...

You might be right though. I'll try to do up a side by side. If someone beats me to it, then by all means post it.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok I did a quick and crappy side by side  here

You're right GMW, the Eastman cut still wins. I think this one is # 2 though. Repped


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Pointon was actually unlucky to lose that fight, he is improving

that was nasty though


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

Wait, we can't count out guy from 77.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Pendulum_Sweep said:


> Wait, we can't count out guy from 77.


Yeah, that one was really bad too. I think the cut from Cage Rage (I'm avoiding the name of the fighter to not spoil the event for others) just barely beats that one out. Maybe Fedor's cut slightly bets it too. Really nasty cut though. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

damn that's nasty, weird how they are all kinda in the same place, just above the brow. All three are definitely gross but i would put it in the order of Eastman,this guy and then the guy from 77.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's some bad ones to compare it to. Cuts


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

Wait you guys this isn't fair. Guy from 77 is partially covered and he's not even facing the camera. I say we get a better picture of guy from 77 then we have a vote.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dam....that shit is nasty.......i agree eastman, this guy and kaleb starnes fromm ufc77. yeah that eyebrow will go ahead and tear right open with those elbows or a good punch, anyway to like firm the skin or something?:dunno:


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Pendulum_Sweep said:


> Wait you guys this isn't fair. Guy from 77 is partially covered and he's not even facing the camera. I say we get a better picture of guy from 77 then we have a vote.


I'm all for better pictures. Man I wish you could see the guy in Cage Rage 24 in motion. When the doctor was opening it with his fingers I almost had to look way. I was cringing.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Pheeeww thats nasty. Beastman's was gross too. I think its odd that the huge cuts in MMA history are always in the same spots.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

It makes sense for it too be the same spot because of what spot it is. The eye brow/forehead is almost all bone with very small muscles over it. And since it sticks out, it increases the effect from the strike.


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

Nevermind. This guy wins.



It's got layers


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here is Kalib Starnes' cut from UFC 77:










Eastman:










And obviously...Pointon above.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

I still think eastman's is worse.


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

T.B. said:


> Here is Kalib Starnes' cut from UFC 77:


Jesus! It's like another eye.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Fedor's cut:


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

They need a smiley to represent nausea.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Eastman's was WAY worse though.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah Eastman's cut was wider and a little deeper


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I think we'll be hard-pressed to find something that beats Eastman's Vagina-Face cut, and if anything does beat it, I don't know if I want to see it.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

man those are some nasty gross out cuts. ouch


----------

